# Started paxil, now have major derealization



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

I started paxil yesterday, my psych wanted me to start with only 5 mgs because of the bad reaction to lexapro that started my dp/dz hell. (if it is that, not schizo  )

Yesterday was ok, I already thought that thank god no remarkable side effects.

Today when I took it I was ok for a while after I woke up. Then had a bit nausea and started to feel very fatigued. Now towards the evening I started getting major derealization. Went to a little car drive with my bf, and there I started to feel really really strange. As if I was withdrawn to my own inner "world" and familiar places looked strange, felt like im not even in the city I live.. I somehow still recognized the places (poorly) but they felt and looked so strange..

Also I feel really really foggy and stupid and dont feel like talking, im much more quiet than usually.

In wikipedia according to one theory derealization happens because of changes in noradrenaline and serotonine levels and the mind starts to prepare itself for upcoming danger, so thats why understandably ssri's can cause dp/dz.

Will this go away when my brain adapts to the medicine? I dont understand how so low dosage can cause this, and I still have to up the dosage to eventually 20 mgs or more :S

Will the ssri's always do just harm for me?


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

Now the paxil worsens my insomnia too, I have slept with seroquel about maybe 7 hours a night, now the last two nights only about 3-4 and I wake up in the middle few times. This is beginning to look like the same thing as it was wit lexapro :/

I have used 3 different ssri's, first citalopram, I remember it gave me insomnia too which eventually went away, only cant remember for how long did I not sleep, and I didnt get dz'd from it. Then the lexapro which gave both and they didnt go away when I stopped it, and now paxil that makes me more dz'd and cant sleep + im sooooo fatigued ofc.

It will be pure hell if this goes on for weeks, but I have to try something (meds) cos I was getting a bit desperate with the anxiety, depression, obsessive strange thoughts, memory issues, lack of motivation, cant concentrate, think im going crazy etc..


----------

